# chrome molding?



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

Where can i find the chrome molding for the fenders and side panels for a 68 GTO?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

There are several good suppliers. 

www.yearone.com

amesperformance.com

performanceyears.com

opgi.com


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Goto ebay and look up 68 gto, or whatever your year. You find everything you need, just start looking for the best prices.


----------

